# what do you think about logo?



## crls_santino

Just me


----------



## zombiesniper

To me it looks like a button icon for a piece of software.


----------



## crls_santino

my first thoughts were the same, and need inspiration, theoretically i now the rules but to be creative in small line there is a challange


--------
no signature


----------



## snowbear

zombiesniper said:


> To me it looks like a button icon for a piece of software.


or a stripper


----------



## dennybeall

I don't see where that logo would appeal to even a tiny small teeny weenie portion of the possible clientele for a photographer. However, if you're planning on being the staff photog at the BADA BING, then you've nailed it.


----------



## Derrel

Ummmmm, yeah...I suddenly had an urge to check my wallet to see how many clean, crisp ones I might happen to have on hand...

I just do not think the design shown has any real, basic connotative association with photography services; the yellow female outline makes me think the card is for exotic dance services, or some kinda' outcall service...


----------



## Trever1t

It's already in use...on my mudflaps.  

Seriously though, a logo needs to be something that's linked to the company/photographer. I don't see anything here except a girl and the word photography?


----------



## crls_santino

thank you for your critic, i was thinking about all that aspects, its very hard to get out the box and create something different, let me think again 
----
do you see girl posing for photoshoot? light, shadow, icon for social media? ok, not clear enough

--------
no signature


----------



## Trever1t

I had a friend create mine and it works perfect (I think) for my brand/style. You'll want your logo to be easily recognizable. Not a simple task.


----------



## Gary A.

It doesn't say photography ... It doesn't say crls_santino photography ... It says lap dance to me.


----------



## snowbear

Maybe contact a few professional graphic artists for bids. I know (well, am related to) the artist that designed these cards.  If I ever needed a logo, I would pay him.


----------



## dennybeall

Do you have a specialty area or are you looking to do any type of photography? Perhaps a logo that leans to a specialty? Personally, I think specialties come and go with the available markets so would recommend just a generic camera...........


----------



## zombiesniper

Try out some ideas. You never know when one may just work out great.
I did this in less than 30 seconds. Not great but anyone of your test images could provide inspiration to a great logo.


----------



## crzyfotopeeple

Doesn't work. It's like having a silhouette of a truck with the word painting on it. Makes no sense.


----------



## chuasam

Sorry
Worry more about your images and business plan and much less about your logo.


----------



## 407370

When I start to design a logo I go to dingbat fonts around the category. In this case if you look for digital camera symbols font you will find these:




The fun part is that they all will give a very clean image to be inserted into a logo. I like the 3D look and these are perfect for manipulation.



They also make great watermarks that are very distinctive:


----------



## crls_santino

i will contact some designers and discuss with them, i do not want to make typical "name photography" there are millions, my name is not any brand yet, icon from photo library is known for photographers, well, i have go back to work and concepts  i am very appreciated your opinion and I have expected more less those ones


--------
no signature


----------



## calamityjane

Cheap porn. Says nothing about your brand or style of photography (unless you are doing generic soft porn photos). Gross. You will not have a single, female, client with that logo.


----------



## crls_santino

well i did not think about any kind of porn, but i can see how deep pop/porn subculture drain people brain that cannot see anything else, i am still looking spending hours trying find inspiration


--------
no signature


----------



## tirediron

crls_santino said:


> Just me


 How would I search for this on-line?


----------



## crls_santino

tirediron said:


> How would I search for this on-line?


The question is: what should be enclosed in logo(logotype)? too many things? name, website? 









--------
no signature


----------



## crls_santino

thanks again for yours critics


--------
no signature


----------



## kdthomas

for what its worth, i simply use my full name ... Kerry David Thomas, kerrydavidthomas.com


----------



## OGsPhotography

Looks like she has a frying pan on her head. Did you make the logo or just take a premade one off the net?


----------



## crls_santino

finally i decided to keep for a while:






--------
no signature


----------



## crls_santino

thanks eal76 for suggestions, i have simplified version without text, does not look good when is scaled, i will post later both versions


--------
no signature


----------



## Braineack

crls_santino said:


> my first thoughts were the same, and need inspiration, theoretically i now the rules but to be creative in small line there is a challange



maybe next time try to design a logo for photography and not internet porn?


----------



## crls_santino

congrats for seeing porn everywhere now we discuss another ideas, can you see that?


--------
no signature


----------



## kroyer

crls_santino said:


> Just me



To me it looks like the button goes downwards in the lower left corner and upwards in the top right corner.
To me this logo only makes sense if you specialize in nudes, boudoir, xxx, adult photography.
And I'm vandering what the logo is for...? An app? On a website?

But that's just me, spilling my thoughts as they come in whilst watching your logo.


----------



## crls_santino

sure, we talked long time ago, now i have changed concept, no more posing girl for shoots will be technical part of the camera what everyone knows 


--------
no signature


----------



## crls_santino

--------
no signature


----------



## crls_santino

--------
no signature


----------



## zombiesniper

Out of the last 2 posted I would go with the first one only because I have no clue what smooth photography is and since you don't want me talking porn I can't even guess.
I do like the angle of the second one better.


----------



## robbins.photo

zombiesniper said:


> I have no clue what smooth photography is



Well it does sound better than "Missed Focus Photography".


----------



## crls_santino

right, as you see i am not english,  and i need some reference point, its kind of survey how 'professionals' receive this sings, or normal user potential customer, how do you read smooth? enigmatic, or cheap trick, i am trying to find the way to create proper bunch to get all business/marketing on my site. there are some ideas behind all what i want to put together. this is aspiring professional area that i count on your experience and opinions if you don't mind


--------
no signature


----------



## zombiesniper

The term smooth photography has no real meaning and in most of North America (unsure of your region) it would likely be considered cheesy.

I wouldn't add any other words to photography unless it has something to do with the type of photos you capture i.e. Wildlife Photography, Portrait Photography, Pet Photography.

I like the logo without the word smooth. I would just level the Logo and Name.


----------



## crls_santino

i see, all of us want to be 'unique', get out of the thousands the same stereotypes name photography, i want to put something different, where people will remember and come back because of that, easy to find, we know it is not enough to create nice pictures, we have to fight for customers get them and show them that we have got it what they need, am i wrong?
thank you zombiesniper for explaining 

--------
no signature


----------



## robbins.photo

crls_santino said:


> right, as you see i am not english,  and i need some reference point, its kind of survey how 'professionals' receive this sings, or normal user potential customer, how do you read smooth? enigmatic, or cheap trick, i am trying to find the way to create proper bunch to get all business/marketing on my site. there are some ideas behind all what i want to put together. this is aspiring professional area that i count on your experience and opinions if you don't mind
> 
> 
> --------
> no signature



Well smooth is generally considered the opposite of sharp, so probably not the best wording choice since sharp is something people desire in pictures they are paying money for in most cases.  I'm not sure what you are wishing to convey with the word "smooth" but if can elaborate maybe we can suggest some better alternatives.


----------



## crls_santino

robbins.photo said:


> Well smooth is generally considered the opposite of sharp, so probably not the best wording choice since sharp is something people desire in pictures they are paying money for in most cases.  I'm not sure what you are wishing to convey with the word "smooth" but if can elaborate maybe we can suggest some better alternatives.


sure, i will consider more sharp wordplay.
i hope this is not only about logo, and others starting businnes can gain something from this topic 


--------
no signature


----------



## Gary A.

I like the last best, but not particularly the location of  your name.  Smooth doesn't get me all excited ... but I see your point of separating yourself from the masses. In that regards Smooth works. I recommend you trademark "Smooth Photography", name the company Smooth Photography and name your web site Smooth Photography. The pink, doesn't do a lot for me, but I understand the desire for contrast. While the pink is flashy, it also is weak and does not convey strength or solid especially in that font. I'd make "CS" a bit smaller, toss your name over PHOTOGRAPHY and find a color and font equally or near equally as eye-catching but a bit more solid. 

Or go horizontal, a smaller CS on the left, Carlos Santino inserted into the C of the CS and Smooth Photography on the right ... or even reverse that again a smaller CS but on the right with Smooth Photography two line, flush right, on the left.

Remember in marketing, when people will only see something for a few seconds, less is more.


----------



## Watchful

When you decide on your logo make a very large one and then save it as an eps vector file so it will be saved as curves and not as pixels so it scales to any size easily.

If you like, I'll help you work one up. I do that for a living and will help you for free as one starving artist to another.


----------



## crls_santino

Watchful said:


> When you decide on your logo make a very large one and then save it as an eps vector file so it will be saved as curves and not as pixels so it scales to any size easily.
> 
> If you like, I'll help you work one up. I do that for a living and will help you for free as one starving artist to another.


Thank you Watchful,
I am working with AI that everything is vector, wordpress and most browsers cannot read eps files, that I have be careful with the letter size or composition to be visible when is small.


----------



## crls_santino

Gary A. said:


> I like the last best, but not particularly the location of  your name.  Smooth doesn't get me all excited ... but I see your point of separating yourself from the masses. In that regards Smooth works. I recommend you trademark "Smooth Photography", name the company Smooth Photography and name your web site Smooth Photography. The pink, doesn't do a lot for me, but I understand the desire for contrast. While the pink is flashy, it also is weak and does not convey strength or solid especially in that font. I'd make "CS" a bit smaller, toss your name over PHOTOGRAPHY and find a color and font equally or near equally as eye-catching but a bit more solid.
> 
> Or go horizontal, a smaller CS on the left, Carlos Santino inserted into the C of the CS and Smooth Photography on the right ... or even reverse that again a smaller CS but on the right with Smooth Photography two line, flush right, on the left.
> 
> Remember in marketing, when people will only see something for a few seconds, less is more.


Shapes of CS are done, I do not want to move out letters as there are disturbing. Returning to 'smooth' following cambridge dictonary: having a surface or consisting of a substance that is perfectly regular and has no holes, lumps, , happening without any sudden changes, interruption, or difficulty, very polite, confident, and able to persuade people. 
How to in one word tell the people you doing well, on the time, and you know what you doing ?
Have a good weekend


----------



## Watchful

crls_santino said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you decide on your logo make a very large one and then save it as an eps vector file so it will be saved as curves and not as pixels so it scales to any size easily.
> 
> If you like, I'll help you work one up. I do that for a living and will help you for free as one starving artist to another.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Watchful,
> I am working with AI that everything is vector, wordpress and most browsers cannot read eps files, that I have be careful with the letter size or composition to be visible when is small.
Click to expand...


No, you create the logo as an eps, it's the industry standard for logo design work so it can be sized to any size without jaggies.
You don't use the original EPS file to post on the web, you convert to .png (portable network graphic so the colors and transparencies work with the browsers.
The EPS is used by designers to create layouts of various sizes and for different formats, ie. print, web, email, etc.


----------



## Watchful

crls_santino said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the last best, but not particularly the location of  your name.  Smooth doesn't get me all excited ... but I see your point of separating yourself from the masses. In that regards Smooth works. I recommend you trademark "Smooth Photography", name the company Smooth Photography and name your web site Smooth Photography. The pink, doesn't do a lot for me, but I understand the desire for contrast. While the pink is flashy, it also is weak and does not convey strength or solid especially in that font. I'd make "CS" a bit smaller, toss your name over PHOTOGRAPHY and find a color and font equally or near equally as eye-catching but a bit more solid.
> 
> Or go horizontal, a smaller CS on the left, Carlos Santino inserted into the C of the CS and Smooth Photography on the right ... or even reverse that again a smaller CS but on the right with Smooth Photography two line, flush right, on the left.
> 
> Remember in marketing, when people will only see something for a few seconds, less is more.
> 
> 
> 
> Shapes of CS are done, I do not want to move out letters as there are disturbing. Returning to 'smooth' following cambridge dictonary: having a surface or consisting of a substance that is perfectly regular and has no holes, lumps, , happening without any sudden changes, interruption, or difficulty, very polite, confident, and able to persuade people.
> How to in one word tell the people you doing well, on the time, and you know what you doing ?
> Have a good weekend
Click to expand...

The word you are looking for is 'professional'


----------



## crls_santino

I have seen many 'professional' photographers as the abused this word and being far away from  that, I don't care about them, full professional sounds better

I am trying to understand why I should work with EPS, what do you mean? when I am doing project, template, if i want to share with others I can save as eps for exchange and that is it. The same is when I work with PS, i can use psd or tiff format, finally publishing or sending I create flat image tiff, jpg or png or eps. I would use eps with mixed vector and raster graphic. 

--------
no signature


----------



## dennybeall

When you use Adobe Illustrator software to create the logo it saves the file as an .eps file type. That becomes your base logo file. *From that* you can create different size copies and copies in different file types all of which will have sharp edges and clean even lines. Kinda like having a nice sharp negative in the film world and you can produce whatever size copies you need, from small to very large.


----------



## crls_santino

dennybeall said:


> When you use Adobe Illustrator software to create the logo it saves the file as an .eps file type. That becomes your base logo file. *From that* you can create different size copies and copies in different file types all of which will have sharp edges and clean even lines. Kinda like having a nice sharp negative in the film world and you can produce whatever size copies you need, from small to very large.



thank you, that is clear.
however, when i create a project a have plenty variations or different details on the page, so when i decide to keep final shape then i will save only this part as a eps file.

my working temporary page is now londee.info, this is running but not finished yet, i need put more gallery, pictures, descriptions,etc, then i will move all content to proper website.
could i have your general feedback about structure and idea please? what do you dislike most? if needed i can put all to the bin 

many thanks my friends


--------
no signature


----------



## dennybeall

I like the sight. Showcases some nice work. On my screen the opening pictures are bigger than one page so I have to scroll down to see the text. Really like the action on the Photoshop examples, never seen that before.
Also, I would not publish all my prices on the website. A few as examples but if you publish the price it will be carved in stone. I'm also not sure about using the picture size codes, like A1/A2. Perhaps your clientele will know what the codes mean but most folks in my market would be confused. The word 'poster' and no price on some spots may help to get them to contact you for more info and give you an opportunity to sell them.


----------

